# Ai Hang on back canister filter



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

So I was cleaning the ai hang on back canister filter and I accidently snapped the ceramic shaft craptastic!!! has this happened to anyone, if so what did you buy to replace it ac shaft? fluval shaft? thanks.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

hasnt happened to me but if you find out how to replace it, lemme know


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

What size is the tube? Or what's it look like (pic) maybe someone has a idea or replacement without knowing


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There's a product called RapidFix.. it is a type of 'crazy' glue, but it comes with what they call Welding powder as well, which allows for filling spaces. Machinable when dry. It is pretty amazing stuff. It will even glue thin rubber tubing. Once the oxygen is excluded from the join, it's bonded, literally in seconds. Works on almost all materials. 

What I do not know is if it is safe for shrimp or fish.. but other glues of this type have been mentioned many times, including on this forum, as being safe for under water glue jobs in fish tanks. Short of that, what about the under water safe liquid epoxy ? It might work, though it does depend on what the shaft was made of and how bad the break is. Mending it might not help if it won't spin true afterward, but it might be worth trying, as if it does not work you're only out the price of the glue, which will likely come in handy for other projects later on.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

looks like this
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Ceramic-Assembly-Impellers-Straight/dp/B00025YW9I/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_1

I tried glue but it interferes with the impeller so I just put it back and pretend it wasn't broken and my filter is as quiet as it should be.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I snapped the one on my eheim 2213 while cleaning it for the first time. Didn't even realize it was ceramic, so had quite the shock when the rod snapped. Got a replacement from BA scarborough. Snapped the last one they had in stock, for $8. Came with the rubber bushings at both ends. Needless to say, now I handle the impeller with kiddie gloves


----------

